
Loot boxes are 'psychologically akin to gambling', according to Australian study - jonbaer
https://www.pcgamer.com/loot-boxes-are-psychologically-akin-to-gambling-according-to-australian-study/
======
basicplus2
If like me you have no idea what a loot box is..

"In video games, a loot box (sometimes loot crate or prize crate, among other
names) is a consumable virtual item which can be redeemed to receive a
randomised selection of further virtual items, ranging from simple
customization options for a player's avatar or character, to game-changing
equipment such as weapons and armor. A loot box is typically a form of
monetization, with players either buying the boxes directly or receiving the
boxes during play and later buying "keys" with which to redeem them."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loot_box](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loot_box)

